# Aplicaciones para android de gran ayuda en la electrónica



## mendek (Jul 24, 2012)

Que tal compañeros del foro, comentando la creación de este tema con un moderador me anime a hacerlo.

Bueno lo primero que me gustaría señalar es que de preferencia los link de las aplicaciones que queramos compartir sean en código QR para un mas fácil acceso desde nuestro smartphone

Para lograrlo podemos ir al siguiente link: http://qrcode.kaywa.com/  aquí simplemente pegamos el enlace y le damos "generate free" y damos click derecho sobre la imagen y copiamos la URL

Para empezar me gustaría compartir la app para leer este tipo de codigos:https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.google.zxing.client.android&hl=es

Y la primer aplicación seria el electrodroid que estoy seguro que ya habran escuchado:
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





un cronometro para cuando queramos medir  tiempos de exposición a la luz o en fin lo que queramos
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




una muy pero muy amplia biclioteca de PIC´s 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Y para los que somos medio flojos para levantarnos a nuestras clases matutinas una muy buena alarma:
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*Espero que también compartan con la comunidad buenas aplicaciones*

Otra parecida al electrodroid:


----------



## Limako (Jul 24, 2012)

muy bien esta el electro droid, ademas puedes anexalerle aplicacciones
yo como mejor app:
-droid tesla pro
y otra similar 
-everycircuit


----------



## nicolasantoci (Jul 25, 2012)

No tengo un celular con android pero muy útil la información, muchas gracias.


----------



## Scooter (Jul 26, 2012)

Cuando era joven me dediqué a recopilar programas para pamOS, luego WM y ya para android me dio pereza:
http://www.pdaexpertos.com/foros/viewtopic.php?t=41892
Si alguna de estas aplicaciones os parece muy interesante, hay un emulador de palmOSpara android, pero no es gratuito ni barato www.styletap.com


----------



## Meta (Ago 6, 2012)

Hola:

¿Para qué son esos símbolos realmente?

¿Puedes guardar imñagenes o aplicaciones dentro de él?

Saludo.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 6, 2012)

Este tipo de codigos son muy similares a los codigos de barra convencionales, de hecho son un codigo de barras mas elaborado y dada la complejidad de su arquitectura permite guardar una mayor cantidad de datos, no estoy muy seguro si se puedan guardar imagenes en este tipo de codigos, lo que si se es que cada uno guarda el enlace de internet en el cual se escuentra la aplicacion antes mencionada, la aplicacion NeoReader permite leer estos codigos con ayuda de la camara del telefono y ella misma nos conecta con el enlace en la red.


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 7, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> ¿Para qué son esos símbolos realmente?
> 
> ...



Se llaman códigos QR. Aquí hay buena info:

http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Código_QR

No creo que la idea sea guardar imágenes mas bien información en un tamaño mas reducido al que tendría un código de barras convencional 

Saludos !


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2012)

Ok. 
¿Con un movil Nokia N70 ya muy viejo, hay aplicaciones para leerlo?

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Ok.
> ¿Con un movil Nokia N70 ya muy viejo, hay aplicaciones para leerlo?
> 
> Saludo.



Que mas te da si son aplicaciones android y el n70 no lo es


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2012)

Sólo tengo el N70, es viejo y como no es Android sino Simbian, no creo que funcione.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 7, 2012)

Un lector de códigos QR es probable que funcione, lo que no va a funcionar son las aplicaciones.
A fin de cuentas lo único que hacen esos códigos es lo mimo que poner el hiperenlace a la aplicación, nada mas.


----------



## Meta (Ago 7, 2012)

Ahh, pensé que con la cámara de un movil, el que sea, con una aplicación hecha bajo Android es capaz de leer esos códigos. La consola Nintendo 3Ds lo hace con la cámara incorporada.


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 8, 2012)

Meta, la aplicación simplemente decodifica lo que la cámara ve. Estoy seguro que debe haber de esas aplicaciones para Symbian. No conosco Symbian nunca tuve la oportunidad de ver un celular con el mismo, pero supongo que debe haber algun Market, Store o algo parecido donde bajar aplicaciones, ahí debe haber alguna para leer códigos QR 

Saludos !


----------



## Meta (Ago 8, 2012)

Con un texto simple como Hola, a lo mejor se podrá descifrarlo manualmente contando los cuadraditos negros y blancos. Son por lo que leí. Está cada letra relacionado con la tabla de ASCII.


Saludo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 10, 2012)

¿Para qué tanto lío con el QR?..

Hay lectores online, o para descargar (yo tengo uno, pero no me acuerdo el nombre).

Yo tuve el N95 con Symbian, y trae por defecto el lector, sino buscalo que lo encontrás de una.

Otra cosa, la sugerencia de leer el código directamente desde el Smartphone o tablet, es porque los lectores reconocen si hay una dirección web, y en ese caso, te permiten abrir la dirección sin tantos malabares...

La codificación QR es tan compleja que si se pierde parte del código en una etiqueta, se puede recuperar toda o parcialmente la información, además tiene la capacidad de saber exactamente la orientación, así que no importa de qué lado esté la foto, siempre la va a decodificar...

################################

Ahora bien, estuve leyendo para hacer aplicaciones para android, y encontré *ésto*, pero es un poco complejo para instalar y configurar* (usa el Eclipse de Oracle, el SDK de android, y otros archivos que se descargan al instalar todo), ¿hay algún programa en específico para crear aplicaciones?


*Solo lo instalé en otra pc, así que no sé como funciona, solo quería saber si por lo menos abría el programa....


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2012)

Hace tiempo que instalé el SDK pero no me aclaro a usarlo . Vendría bien un entorno para tontos .


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 11, 2012)

Si, yo lo terminé instalando (aún me faltan algunas cosas) como menciona en la página oficial...

La verdad mucho lío.. Prefiero Symbian que ademas puedo hacer aplicaciones de escritorio, tanto para Mac, Linux o Windows, con el SDK de Nokia, QT Creator (era de Trolltech), todo en uno por unos 1,2GB de instalador (unos 7GB descomprimido)...

Si alguien conoce algún programa que tenga todo listo para programa, ponganlo...

PD: Les dejo la aplicación QR para Win, lee y genera código QR...


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 11, 2012)

Yo desarrollo aplicaciones para Android y no es tan complicado instalar el entorno de desarrollo:

1. Se bajan el eclipse para Java Developers
2. Se bajan el SDK de Android
3. Instalan el ADT Plugin de Android para Eclipse
4. Se bajan alguna version de Android desde el SDK para desarrollar

Y ya pueden comenzar a desarrollar aplicaciones. El mismo Eclipse viene con el ADB integrado para que prueben y depuren las aplicaciones por USB sobre cualquier telefono Android. Es muy completo y cómodo pero hay que saber Java y algo (no mucho) de xml.

También existe el AppInventor para desarrollar aplicaciones Android (en una forma más básica) sin tenes conocimientos de prgramación y de una manera más grafica: http://www.appinventor.es/

En Linux preparar el entorno lleva un poco más de vuelta pero no más de ahí si necesitan ayuda con gusto los oriento.

Saludos !!


----------



## Scooter (Ago 11, 2012)

Si, instalarlo es fácil, pero yo que aprendí el basic con números de línea me lio "un poquito"

Es que soy muy del siglo XX


----------



## unusuall (Ago 14, 2012)

Muy interesante lo del AppInventor. 
Yo programo en c#  pero Java "nadita"

Gracias por el aporte.


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 14, 2012)

unusuall dijo:


> Muy interesante lo del AppInventor.
> Yo programo en c#  pero Java "nadita"
> 
> Gracias por el aporte.



Java es MUY parecido a C#, pasar de un lenguaje a otro es muy fácil y no cambian mas que algunas cosas.


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 14, 2012)

El AppInvertor lo había visto, pero no me gusta usar programas(o páginas de internet que haga las veces de programa) con conexión a internet, por eso me gusta descargar todo en uno, y si pasa algo en el pc, o quiero instalarlo en otra, solo busco el instalador en algún backup mio, y listo. (Por eso tampoco me gusta Linux, es lo único que no me gusta, aparte de la instalación de aplicaciones)...

Yo programo en todo lo que sea parecido a C, como C++, JavaScript, ActionScript, QT... Pero el problema no me es el lenguaje, sino todo lo que hay que instalar(y los MB que consume cada cosa, tengo internet que se corta cada tanto, y también 3GB para descargar, osea, casi nada, y me dijeron que era ilimitado... [¬_¬]...)... 

Me fijo lo de Eclipse, porque yo había bajado el Eclipse Helios SR2, pero creo que ese no es(según leí en la página oficial)...


----------



## bydiego (Ago 18, 2012)

Hola a todos.. Bueno SDK es un programa muy complicado de usar para simular tener un android en windows.. bueno solamente queria aportar un excelente simulador que lo uso para las aplicaciones increibles como *ElectroDroid Pro 3.0.1* Tesl... Bueno el nombre del programa es YouWave for android 2.0.0.. 

PD: Recuerdo haber leido en las normas que no puedo subir el link de descarga.. 

Spero les ayude mucho..
Dejo una captura del programa..






Att. bydiego


----------



## DJ T3 (Ago 22, 2012)

Un emulador que tengo instalado para Android es BlueStacks, se puede emular desde teléfonos hasta tablet, y está en español...!!!!...

Aún no terminé de instalar todos los programas y SDK's para android, porque no tuve tiempo.

Saludos..

PD: Bydiego, si el enlace de descarga es de la página oficial, se puede poner, de lo contrario se podría considerar "pirata"...


----------



## nicolasantoci (Ago 22, 2012)

Lo veo muy útil para manejar productos en fábricas, consultar precios o características de productos en comercios, para programas como han puesto pero mi facultad ¿Para qué quiere uno en la página de la facultad?


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 28, 2012)

Pienso construirme una emisora de radio control combinado un Tablet con placas propias que se comunican con el Tablet por USB. Ademas usaré los sticks acostumbrados y controles de switch y rotativos. Primero mi intensión fue usar el Windows 7 embedded y C# para programar, pues así tengo acceso a todas las posibilidades de Windows. Pero como los Tablets basados en Android han tomado tal auge y son mucho mas económicos he revidido mi decisión y usaré uno con Android.
El problema es la cantidad de aprendisaje que requiere aprender a escribir un programa para Android. Siempre me gusta partir de un "Hola mundo". Como primero quiero terminar mi modelo que contiene muchísima eletrónica, tengo tiempo para esperar que exista un programa gratuito o al menos económico para hacer programas para android de forma sencilla.


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 28, 2012)

Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Pienso construirme una emisora de radio control combinado un Tablet con placas propias que se comunican con el Tablet por USB. Ademas usaré los sticks acostumbrados y controles de switch y rotativos. Primero mi intensión fue usar el Windows 7 embedded y C# para programar, pues así tengo acceso a todas las posibilidades de Windows. Pero como los Tablets basados en Android han tomado tal auge y son mucho mas económicos he revidido mi decisión y usaré uno con Android.
> El problema es la cantidad de aprendisaje que requiere aprender a escribir un programa para Android. Siempre me gusta partir de un "Hola mundo". Como primero quiero terminar mi modelo que contiene muchísima eletrónica, tengo tiempo para esperar que exista un programa gratuito o al menos económico para hacer programas para android de forma sencilla.



Como mencione unos posta atrás el AppInventor (http://www.appinventor.es/) tiene ese mismo objetivo, permitir usar aplicaciones Android sencillas sin la necesidad de conocimientos Java.
Sin embargo te recomendaría que le echaras un vistazo, C# y Java son muy similares y no encontrarás mayores problemas para el cambio, además, hay sitios como Stack Overflow donde puede preguntar dudas que te surgan.
En forma de consejo, no has pensado usar Bluetooth en vez de USB ? Particularmente me parece más sencillo usar el Bluetooth que el USB tanto del lado de Android como del lado de la electrónica en caso de usar microcontroladores, etc.

Saludos !!


----------



## Meta (Ago 28, 2012)

Hola:

C# es muy similar al Java. Personalmente C# me gusta más, más moderno, simplemente me 
gusta más. Java tiene más salida, es más veterano, C# poco a poco tendrá más adeptos a lo largo del tiempo.

Saludo.


----------



## dragondgold (Ago 28, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> C# es muy similar al Java. Personalmente C# me gusta más, más moderno, simplemente me
> gusta más. Java tiene más salida, es más veterano, C# poco a poco tendrá más adeptos a lo largo del tiempo.
> ...



Es verdad, C# es mas "limpio" por decirlo de alguna manera ademas que tiene muchas características de C++ como la sobrecarga de operadores que se hace extrañar en Java. Sin embargo Java es más multiplataforma, lo vemos corre en Linux donde C# no puede, hay un proyecto llamado Mono para ejecutar .NET en Linux pero aún le falta mucho, también está en celulares, smartphones, TVs, equipos de audio es mucho mas amplio obviamente debido a que es una plataforma que se inició primero, veremos que sucede en un futuro.

Saludos !


----------



## Meta (Ago 29, 2012)

Lo que sucederá en el futuro es la ampliación de C# en más dispositivos que es lo que quiere Microsoft, de todas maneras está Android y es una competencia fuerte, en el mundo de los móviles por supuesto, ya ni el Java está tan al día en hacer juegos como lo hace Android ahora.

C# me gusta más, han corregidos muchos fallos técnicos de Java. He tenido la asignatura con Java y no me va mucho, me gusta más el C# hasta el IDE y para la electrónica, con ella controla lo que quiera.






Saludo.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 29, 2012)

dragondgold dijo:


> Es verdad, C# es mas "limpio" por decirlo de alguna manera ademas que tiene muchas características de C++ como la sobrecarga de operadores que se hace extrañar en Java.


C# mas limpio que Java??? 
Se extraña la sobrecarga de operadores en Java??? 

Nunca se han preguntado por que se eliminó la sobrecarga de operadores en Java????
Nunca han pensado como son, en C++, los parámetros de un método que sobrecarga operadores y que es lo que eso implica (desde el diseño y desde el diseñador)????
Les recomiendo que se lo pregunten y busquen información sobre la respuesta....

Yo solo le veo a Java un único problema: para usarlo, no basta con saber solamente la sintaxis del lenguaje...


----------



## Meta (Ago 29, 2012)

Quieran o no, Java es el más usado en empresas.


----------



## andriumj (Ago 30, 2012)

Java ya ha quedado desfasado en mi humilde opinión


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2012)

Di en un año Java en un curso, no me gusta mucho.

No niego que se haya desfasado, siempre está actualizándoce como el C++. Lo que pasa que la gente, me incluyo y no todo el mundo escogen otras alternativas. En el mundo empresarial, usa Java y Visual Basic s o si, poco a poco se están pasando a Visual Studio .NET en general.

Un saludo.


----------



## andriumj (Ago 30, 2012)

Ya no es que escojamos otras alternativas, sino que se nos implanta día a día. Ejemplo tienes los móviles: antaño fueron de java y ahora son de android por lo general


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 30, 2012)

andriumj dijo:


> Ya no es que escojamos otras alternativas, sino que se nos implanta día a día. Ejemplo tienes los móviles: *antaño fueron de java y ahora son de android por lo general*


   
Y en que lenguaje/tecnología pensás que se programa en Android?


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 30, 2012)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y en que lenguaje/tecnología pensás que se programa en Android?



 ¿ Que ?, ¿ No era en COBOL ?


----------



## Meta (Ago 30, 2012)

Parece ser que habrá más lenguajes nuevos. JEjejejje. Android por ahora es la leche. Eso si, olvida de programar PIC hacia él. El que reina en el fondo es C/C++ sin dudas, ya que su base es esa sin contar con ASM.


----------



## SKYFALL (Ago 30, 2012)

Meta dijo:


> Parece ser que habrá más lenguajes nuevos. JEjejejje. Android por ahora es la leche.



Android no es un lenguaje de programación, es un sistema operativo.


----------



## Meta (Ago 31, 2012)

Eso, y de código abierto, se puede programar lenguajes en él. Windows Phone 8 es cerrado y se puede programar en C# y VB .net. Lo más curioso que los nuevos SamSung vendrá con Windows Phone 8, cosa rara con lo bien que le da Android.

Noticias.
http://www.muycomputer.com/2012/08/30/ativ-s-primer-samsung-con-windows-phone-8

Saludo.


----------



## Scooter (Ago 31, 2012)

Eso no significa que abandonen android. Hasta ahora samsumg ha hecho de todo a la vez


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 1, 2012)

@Dragondgold y Meta. Como instalo todo en el modelo de mi velero prefiero usar cables físicos para distribuir datos en mi modelo. Por tal razón la idea de usar el USB con el cual hoy existen muchas componentes capaz de comunicarse. El video de Meta me gusto mucho, pues realiza lo que tengo pensado. Usar una tableta como GUI y realizar el resto en controladores. para la comunicación usaré los XBee Pro. Pero aún estoy luchando con la mecánica y la electronica de modelo.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Wow, y pensar que yo tuve que bajar como mas de 400MB para programar en Java, programas para Android, siendo que Java está obsoleto...


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2012)

Hola @hellmut1956:

Ese vídeo lo en su día junto al manual completo y ejemplos que le acompaña bajo C#.


Buenas @dj-t3:

Su estructura de Java será obsoleto, sin embargo es el más usado en el mundo empresarial y de eso me ha tocado un año en un curso, ahora me tocará Visual Basic .net todo este año y siguiente.






Ahora está de moda programar para dispositivo móviles sobre todo con Android. No lo he usado nunca, si he usado el Windows Phone 7.x y si sabe C#, es lo mismo pero más pequeño. Es la ventaja que tengo. Si programo algo, espero que se puede comunicar un movil con un PIC por USB o otros proyectos.

http://www.muycomputer.com/2012/03/29/ubuntu-linux-8-bit

Otra cosa.
Es curisoso al probar Visual C# Express 2012 en Windows 7, no me deja instalarlo, debo tener Windows 8, ajjajajjajaaja. Encima que es el FrameWork 4.5, no veo que tenga muchos cambios grandes, a lo mejor lo tendrá en el FrameWork 5 que es otro cantar.

Lo tengo descargado y todo en español, eso si, hay que isntalar windows 8 aunque sea en una máquina virtual.
http://www.microsoft.com/visualstudio/11/en-us/downloads#express-win8

Un saludo.


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Sep 3, 2012)

@Meta: Genial, lo estudiaré! Lo que sería bueno es algo equivalente para Android actual!


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2012)

Android es un sistema operativo muy nuevo de código abierto, por eso le gusta a tanta gente. Windows Phone 8 es de código cerrado como cualquier Windows de PC si locompraras con Linux que también es cósdigo abierto. Android tiene mucha más libertad en trabajar. Si no vas a tocas el sistema operativo, pues a programar normal lo puedes hacer con lo que quieras. No he probado programar en Android, si he probado Windows Phone 7.x en su época y me gusta, es muy fácil solo que es más pequeño.


----------



## DJ T3 (Sep 3, 2012)

Yo actualmente programo en *QT*, que es un framework de Trolltech (actualmente de Nokia), se puede programar para Linux, MAC, Symbian, y Windows, hasta incluso usando el mismo código fuente para todos los sistemas (quizás con alguna variante), lo malo es que Symbian está obsoleto, ya casi no hay dispositivos con Symbian. El SDK está en la plataformas Linux, MAC, Windows... Es de código abierto, y el mismo Nokia te da todo el *SDK y el IDE*, completamente gratis...





Aún no empecé con Java para Android, porque cada aplicación que veo, me molesta cada vez mas las propagandas de Google (como es de esperar, al ser de Google, mete propagandas como loco)...

Por ahora me quedo con QT, y ya estoy casi terminando un programa para ingresar clientes....

Saludos..


----------



## Meta (Sep 3, 2012)

Antes me gustaba en la era del Nokia N70 el Simbian, desde que acó Windows Phone y Android, prefiero lo nuevo, mucho más moderno y cómodo. Simbian es obsoleto, por eso meten el nuevo Windows Phone, un acuerdo que tiene Microsoft y Nokia. También se mete en HTC y SamSung, no siempre Android.

Un saludo.


----------



## DavidMJ (Sep 14, 2012)

Hola gente,  unas preguntas, en el electrodroid en el calculo de bobinas que significa la u (micro) ? si escojo el solenoide que nucleo tiene? porque no se indica nada de ferrita o nada de eso

Salu2 y perdon por la ignorancia


----------

